# Front door side lite plastic molding



## Franky5 (May 31, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just joined this site in hopes of getting some advice and or help. I do custom woodworking plus I help with odd jobs that friends always seem to need done. I have a friend that is strapped for money and needs to fix a molding around a window side lite on a front door. The side lite looks like it is styrofoam with a thin plastic shell bonded to it. A rectangular opening is cut into this. A dual pain glass panel is held in the opening by two plastic trim pieces that are placed into the opening around the window fro both sides. Screws go through from the inside and thread into the outer moulding.

The outer molding is cracking and falling apart. I can imagine that there are many varieties of molding types and sizes. I just need to find out where or who I can get this type of molding from. 

I thought about making new molding from wood but it appears that the glass actually sets on and is centered by plastic protrusions that extend from the inside moulding. Once the screws are removed evertyhing including the glass will fall out.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks, Franky5


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's a pretty good chance the the moulding is proprietary as part of the window manufacturer's door/window assembly. 

Years ago you could find the type of trim you described in occasional yards and hardware stores. I can't think of anyone that sells it these days. They do still use it in trailer homes. The stuff is awful to work with and it really does just look like plastic wood.

You could mill the trim out of wood thicker than what shows and cut a rabbet in the back of it to support the glass inside the unit. Or you could use some rectangular "stop" material to hold the glass at the right height and lateral position instead of relying on the trim to do it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try contacting the door manufacturer for a replacement part. The relationship of the molding/door and glass will be very hard to replicate from the sound of it. Plus, anything you might fabricate, might not provide the needed cushioning to prevent the glass from damage.
Ron


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Try looking around for a Habit for humanity store to see if you can match the moulding or contact a local door manufacturer with your door info, brand etc.
I have met several manufacturers locally and my understanding is they are assemblers of products supplied by other companies... Or call a glass shop, surely side lights get damaged and they need to replace trim on occaision...:thumbsup:


----------

